# Asiatic LILY Flavors



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 2, 2012)

These individual plants create huge "buds" that open over a 7-10 day time.. and then only bloom for maybe a week or so and then they are just pretty green plants.. but while they are blooming.. WOW!

[ it was mostly overcast.. cool.. slight breeze - worst time to try to take pics - so try to imagine a bright clear bloom ]

This plant was still in pot -







Planted about 2 weeks before started to bloom - see all of those "buds" - you can see last years plants just starting to "bud" in lower left of this pic - 






Second year for these.. they multiply like rabbits - 






Same with these.. started with one plant last year.. now have at least 6 -






Imagine this sight - ( about half of these plants here.. one plant last year ) -











There are still some ( second year ) that are just now buds! And last year I thought I got ripped off when they barely bloomed and then seemed like they just died away! Started with 4 plants.

And then about a month ago I saw these.. all over the garden! - look close and you may see them on the ground just getting started in some of the above pics -






That's in my front yard TerryO.....


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2012)

Soooo pretty....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

